# Second Opinion Reading



## mlemon (Oct 8, 2008)

We are an Oncology clinic that does have a radiology department with 2 radiologists.  We have a patient who had a CT scan done at another facility and it was read at that facility but one of our oncologists wanted one of our radiologist to give a second opion.  How would I bill for our radiologist reading the scan for a second opion?  Radiology is new to our facility and I want to make sure before I bill out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gladys font (Oct 10, 2008)

For our radiologist we bill 76140 (consult on x-ray film-report). Pt might be responsible for the bill.  If anyone else has a different opinion or code pls let me know.
G.font


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Oct 10, 2008)

You can also code the service with the appropriate code including 26 modifier and 77 modifier.  77 =  Repeat Procedure by Another Physician: The physician may need to indicate that a basic procedure or service performed by another physician had to be repeated. This situation may be reported by adding modifier 77 to the repeated procedure or service.


----------



## roadsky40 (Jun 3, 2011)

You can only bill 76140 without the 26 modifier, since no technical components was provided. Prices for 76140 differs in what kind of exam was being reviewed, for example you charge less with a Chest 2 views film consultation than the MRI Brain consultation. Obtaining an ABN for Medicare and others payers that statutorily excluded the service is advisable.


----------



## Rajebpt (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi
  we used to bill 76140 only


----------

